# Matt Temperley; US Congress



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.matttemperley.com/

*He is running against Stephen Lynch for Congress. I had never heard of him before reading an article in the Quincy Sun. He is an Army Veteran. Don't know much about him, but he is a Republican........*


----------

